# Biker aus Umgebung Fulda



## !MoD (3. März 2006)

Hallo

ich komme aus einem kleinen ort in der nähe von Fulda. 
(Maberzell, wem es was sagt)


ich würde gerne mal wissen wer hier aus Fulda oder näherer Umgebung kommt!

Mfg. Dominik


----------



## JPS (7. März 2006)

Hi Dominik,

ich z.B., aber das weißt Du ja schon. Mal sehen, wer sich noch meldet.
Ich denke aber, die Meisten treiben sich im Biken in Fulda/Rhön? - Thread rum.

Fährst Du schon wieder/immer noch? Ich bin z.Zt. durch eine starke Erkältung außer Gefecht, aber am Wochenende sollte es (hoffentlich) wieder gehen.

Gruß JPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## !MoD (7. März 2006)

ich fahr bis jetzt nur jeden tag ins training und wieder zurück! (zum Kanu - Club)

kannst ja ma bescheid sagen wenn du biken gehst, dann kann ich vielleicht ma mitkommen?


----------



## pitcane (9. März 2006)

Hi,

na da kanns ja einer kaum abwarten. geht mir aber genauso. bin die letzten we immer gekurbelt. meist allerdings nur straße, wegen der schneelage. damit scheint es aber allmälich ein ende zu haben. am kommenden we werd ich wohl auch wieder biken. es sei denn das wetter wir noch schlimmer.


----------



## !MoD (9. März 2006)

pitcane schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> na da kanns ja einer kaum abwarten. geht mir aber genauso. bin die letzten we immer gekurbelt. meist allerdings nur straße, wegen der schneelage. damit scheint es aber allmälich ein ende zu haben. am kommenden we werd ich wohl auch wieder biken. es sei denn das wetter wir noch schlimmer.



wo kommst du dennn genau her???

wo gehsten immer biken?


----------



## race-jo (24. März 2006)

hey leute,
komm aus schlitz, hab aber keine ahnung wo genau marberzell liegt


----------



## JPS (25. März 2006)

race-jo schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute,
> komm aus schlitz, hab aber keine ahnung wo genau marberzell liegt



Hallo,
Maberzell ist ein Stadtteil von Fulda und liegt am R1 und R2 (ca. 22 km von Schlitz entfernt.)
Aber schau doch einfach mal auf Map24 (Routenplaner) nach. Das ist wahrscheinlich schneller als es hier mühsam zu umschreiben.

Gruß JPS


----------



## !MoD (26. März 2006)

Is ja toll! es werden lagnsam aber sicher immer mehr!


----------



## race-jo (27. März 2006)

ah ja gut. jetzt weiß ich wo das liegt  . is ja gar nicht soweit weg von schlitz. und bis bad slaschlirf kenn ich mich auch noch mit dem mtb aus  
Kann man sich mal treffen zum biken?
Ich kann dieses we nicht weil ich bei nem rennen bin aber unter der woche könnt ich.

also dann


----------



## !MoD (27. März 2006)

klar 

hab am we auch keine zeit bin auf em wettkampf in der eifel!

mal sehen wanns passt (hauptsache es endet net so wie beim letzten mal biken)


----------



## !MoD (15. April 2006)

niemand sonst heir? aus der umgebung von fulda???? 

hab eben erst ein biker in der stadt gesehen mit nem recht guten bergamont fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (17. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich komm auch gerade noch aus der Umgebung von FD... 

Auf was für nem Wettkampf warste denn?

Gruß
Verena


----------



## !MoD (17. April 2006)

wo kommsten genau her?

ich mach leistungssport kanu wildwasser abfahrt. Da haben jetzt die Wettkämpfe/Rennen wieder angefangen.

ich geh halt ein bissen mountainbiken wenn ich ma net trainieren muss (und erst richtig wenn die Deutsche Meisterschaft rum ist).


----------



## mostly_harmless (19. April 2006)

Freitag nachmittag ist doch ein prima Zeitpunkt für ne kleine Ausfahrt mit Start/ Ziel Fulda.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## !MoD (19. April 2006)

wo willste denn hin und lang fahren?


----------



## JPS (19. April 2006)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag nachmittag ist doch ein prima Zeitpunkt für ne kleine Ausfahrt mit Start/ Ziel Fulda.
> Jemand Interesse?



Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn die Zeit passt. Wann, wo und wie lange hast Du denn gedacht?

Gruß JPS


----------



## mostly_harmless (20. April 2006)

Sagen wir mal 15.00 Uhr.
Ich hoffe das passt euch.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre die Wiesenmühle ein idealer Treffpunkt, die Strecke können wir uns dann überlegen.
Ich dachte da so an einen ganz lockeren 2-3 Stunden - Rundkurs mit nicht allzu heftigen Steigungen. Bin allerdings auch leicht vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen 

Also bis Morgen, würd ich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (20. April 2006)

@sportler1989   komme aus der nähe von Gersfeld, tiefe Rhön


----------



## !MoD (20. April 2006)

würde gerne mit kommen aber fahren leider schon freitag nachmittag auf die Süddeutsche Meisterschaft zum trainieren.

Geht ihr nächstes wochenende wieder biken? da hab ich kein rennen und hätte genug zeit zum biken.


----------



## !MoD (20. April 2006)

@mostly_harmless  woher kommst du denn genau?


----------



## JPS (20. April 2006)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal 15.00 Uhr.
> Ich hoffe das passt euch.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wäre die Wiesenmühle ein idealer Treffpunkt, die Strecke können wir uns dann überlegen.
> ...



Hi,

wenn *15.30 Uhr* auch ok ist, bin ich dabei.

Gruß JPS


----------



## mostly_harmless (21. April 2006)

Also gut, 15.30 Uhr an der Wiesenmühle (Biergarten).

Ich hoffe mal, das Wetter hält sich.


----------



## !MoD (23. April 2006)

und wie war eure tour???

wo seid ihr denn lang gefahren?

geht ihr nächstes wochenende wieder biken?


----------



## mostly_harmless (24. April 2006)

War ne gute 60 km Runde durch den Gieseler Forst ( also Nonnenrod - Schmittskuppe - Neuhof - Bussardfichte - Steinküppel -  Kirschbäumchen - Kleinheiligkreuz - Niedrroder Höhe) bei sommerlichen Temperaturen.

Das wird sicherlich noch mal wiederholt, ob an diesem oder einem anderen Wochenende wird sich noch zeigen 

Ich werds hier reinstellen wenn ich was plan, vorerst macht mir noch mein Knie zu schaffen...


----------



## !MoD (26. April 2006)

macht ihr eine tour am 1. Mai???


----------



## mostly_harmless (26. April 2006)

naja, am 1. Mai geht´s zum Aueweiher, ab da wirds dann eher zur TORTUR 

Aber Samsatg oder Sonntag will das Rad wohl bewegt werden.
Da könnte man ja mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt planen.


----------



## !MoD (26. April 2006)

das könnte man machen.

sonntag wär net schlecht oder samstag nachmittag, da müsste bei mir auch alles wieder in ordnung sein und bis dahin werd ich mein neus bike auch haben! *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mostly_harmless (28. April 2006)

Ich tendier da stark zum Sonntag, ca. 11 bis 12 Uhr, vielleicht wieder Treffpunkt Wiesenmühle.

Allerdings fahr ich nicht so gern bei Regen oder im Knatsch, aber die Hoffnung...


----------



## JPS (28. April 2006)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tendier da stark zum Sonntag, ca. 11 bis 12 Uhr, vielleicht wieder Treffpunkt Wiesenmühle.
> 
> Allerdings fahr ich nicht so gern bei Regen oder im Knatsch, aber die Hoffnung...



Ich wäre dabei. Wir sollten das aber kurzfristig am Sonntag entscheiden.

Gruß JPS


----------



## !MoD (29. April 2006)

ich wär auch dabei. treffen wir uns einfach hier im forum am sonntag morgen!

*freu* ich hol heut mein neues bike ab!!! (Bergamont Allride Pro) *freu*


----------



## !MoD (29. April 2006)

@jps wollen wir uns dann schon an der bushaltestelle am ende der betz treffen und zusammen hinfahren?


----------



## JPS (29. April 2006)

sportler1989 schrieb:
			
		

> @jps wollen wir uns dann schon an der bushaltestelle am ende der betz treffen und zusammen hinfahren?


Hi,

falls die Fahrt stattfindet, können wir uns gerne da treffen. Sollte bei mostly_harmless seine Regen- bzw. Knatschallergie durchschlagen und er absagen, können wir auch eine Runde im Michelsrombacher Wald drehen, denn fahren will ich auf jeden Fall. 
Ich schaue heute Abend noch mal hier rein und natürlich auch morgen Vormittag.
Bis dahin.

Gruß JPS


----------



## mostly_harmless (29. April 2006)

Demnach: So, 11 Uhr an der Wiesenmühle.


----------



## JPS (29. April 2006)

mostly_harmless schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach: So, 11 Uhr an der Wiesenmühle.



Geht klar! Bis dann.

Gruß JPS


----------



## !MoD (29. April 2006)

ok geht klar bis morgen denne! 

@jps treffen wir uns so 20 minuten vorher an der bushaltestelle?


----------



## !MoD (1. Mai 2006)

@JPs
@mostly_harmless

wenn ihr was von www.rose.de braucht sagt mir bescheid, ich will mitte dieser woche wahrscheinlich bestellen, kann sich aber auch vllt. noch bis ende der woche hinnauszögern.

ich fand dir tour mit euch richtig gut! nur mir haben heute die Knie wehgetan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrenchen (2. Mai 2006)

"Knatschallergie"... wie geil is das denn


----------



## !MoD (2. Mai 2006)

das mit dem knartsch war auch schon relativ heftig!

schau dir mal meine fotos an! mein bike war ein tag alt und wie es dannach aussah!!!


das bestellen bei Rose wird sich noch etwas verzögern, hab heute erst ma die VIP Card beantragt.


----------



## !MoD (2. Mai 2006)

@jps

hab mir heut erst ma beim nau clickis bestellt hol sie morgen ab und lass gleich dir pedalen montieren. hat mir ein ganz gutes angebot gemacht gehabt!


----------



## mostly_harmless (4. Mai 2006)

räusper:
 "Knatschallergie" wird jene Reizstörung genannt, die beim Patienten einen heftigen Abwehrreflex gegenüber Schmutz, insbesondere bei fehlendem Schutz, auslöst. Aufgrund von in immer kürzeren Abständen wiederkehrenden Putzvorgängen, bzw. Vogelzwitschern am Heck bei Unterlassung kann der Krankheit eigentlich nur durch klinische Eingriffe bzw. begleitende Gewöhnung ( wie auch bei anderen Phobien ) begnet werden.
Unglücklicherweise kann hier die gute alte Psychocouch keine Linderung verschaffen.
Ob die "knatschallergie" in Beziehung steht zur Stauballergie wäre noch zu beweisen.


----------



## !MoD (4. Juni 2006)

hallo

hab einen neuen Benutzernamen (alter Sportler1989)

ich fahr morgen für ne woche nach österreich auf die deutsche.

das wochenende am 17 und 18 juni will ich wieder biken gehen.
fahren wir ma wieder ne schöne tour zusamen?? (@ mostly_harmless und JPS)

hab noch 2 leute die dann wahrscheinlich mitwollen.

mfg. Domi (!MoD)


----------



## !MoD (11. Juni 2006)

hallo niemand mehr da oda was???

bin wieder im lande und hab jetzt ma zeit an den wochenenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPS (11. Juni 2006)

!MoD schrieb:
			
		

> hallo niemand mehr da oda was???
> 
> bin wieder im lande und hab jetzt ma zeit an den wochenenden.



Doch, doch, alle noch da.  
Ich bin heute in Geroda gefahren und muss sagen: Tolle Veranstaltung bei spitzen Wetter. Auch die Strecke mit 70 km und 1490 hm war echt gut.  
Leider ist mir am Hinterrad die Felge gerissen und jetzt muss ich mir erst eine Neue besorgen und einspeichen lassen.   So werde ich wohl erst in der Wochenmitte wieder ein einsatzfähiges Rad haben, aber am Mittwoch kommt ja Fußball mit unseren Jungs; d.h. frühestens Donnerstag wieder eine Tour.
Am Sonntag, 18.06.2006, werde ich in Neuhof starten. 2 Montainbikestrecken (46 oder 69 km).

Schau'n mer mal was sich ergibt. Bis dann, will jetzt Fußball gucken.

Gruß JPS


----------



## !MoD (11. Juni 2006)

wenn du die 46 strecke fährst sag ma bescheid, dann fahr ich vielleicht ma mit.

muss man sich da vorher anmelden? wenn ja wieviel kostet das?

kann man sich auch noch vor dem start anmelden? und was würde das kosten?


----------



## JPS (13. Juni 2006)

Hi !MoD (was für ein Name...  ),

ich werde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die 69 km MTB fahren, 46 ist zu kurz. Sind ja auch nur 23 km mehr. Infos findest Du unter radvierer, die Anmeldung ist am Start noch möglich und kostet 3,50 . 

Bis denne, Anpfiff 2. Halbzeit.

Gruß JPS


----------



## !MoD (13. Juni 2006)

!MoD  = DoM! = Domi 

fährst du mit dem rad schon hin oder mit dem auto?

wenn du mich mitnehmen würdest, würd ich gerne mitfahren


----------



## !MoD (30. Juni 2006)

hallo

wer noch nichts an diesem Sonntag vor hat:

Der Kanu-Club-Fuda hat am sonntag Tag der offenen Tür!!!!

Es lohnt sich vorbeizuschauen. 

weiter Infos unter: http://kanu-club-fulda.de/

Es kann jeder der möchte sich mal in ein Boot setzen und testen wie es ist zu paddeln.

Wen das Wasser anzieht kann auch die Kanu-Rutsche des KCFs (Kanu-Club-Fulda) benutzen.

also wenn ihr noch nichts vorhabt, schaut doch mal vorbei!  

mfg. Dominik


----------

